# Granit Xhaka vs Axel Witsel.



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

Due centrocampisti polivalenti. Da una parte il sogno di molti di noi e dall'altra uno dei profili internazionali che manca al Milan e che - a quanto si dice - la società vorrebbe. Entrambi bravi sia difensivamente sia nella gestione della palla. Se osserviamo le statistiche troveremo come Xhaka sia migliore nei passaggi, in fase di impostazione, nel filtrante/lancio lungo, nell'interdizione, nelle spazzate, nei duelli aerei e nel tiro da fuori. Anche in fase offensiva Xhaka risulta migliore. Witsel ne esce sconfitto ma non sovrastato perché in alcuni casi gli è davanti di pochissimo o lo pareggia quasi. Risulta infatti solido difensivamente anche se non molto affine alla capacità di impostazione e di smistamento del pallone. Più da doppia fase. Io prendo Xhaka.

*Total Score: Xhaka-28.68 • Witsel-24.54 
Fase offensiva: Xhaka-15.68 • Witsel-7.09
Fase difensiva: Xhaka-5.31 • Witsel-8,63
Passaggi in avanti: Xhaka-52.94 • Witsel-36.05
Passaggi totali: Xhaka-78.46 • Witsel-55.75
Passaggi con successo: Xhaka-67.47 • Witsel-49.22
Passaggi chiave: Xhaka-0.72 • Witsel-0.74
Occasioni create: Xhaka-0.74 • Witsel-0.75
Lunghezza passaggi: Xhaka-20.33m • Witsel-15.86
Totale tiri: Xhaka-2.08 • Witsel-1.21
Precisione tiro: Xhaka-43% • Witsel-44%
Tiro da fuori: Xhaka-1.60 • Witsel-0.47
Tackles vinti: Xhaka-2.32 • Witsel-0.94
Tackles persi: Xhaka-3.17 • Witsel-1.88
Duelli arei: Xhaka-2.97 • Witsel-2.42
Intercettazioni: Xhaka-2.73 • Witsel-2.33
Blocchi: Xhaka-0.65 • Witsel-0.08
Spazzate: Xhaka-2.08 • Witsel-1.56*


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Due centrocampisti polivalenti. Da una parte il sogno di molti di noi e dall'altra uno dei profili internazionali che manca al Milan e che - a quanto si dice - la società vorrebbe. Entrambi bravi sia difensivamente sia nella gestione della palla. Se osserviamo le statistiche troveremo come Xhaka sia migliore nei passaggi, *in fase di impostazione*, nel filtrante/lancio lungo, nell'interdizione, nelle spazzate, nei duelli aerei e nel tiro da fuori. Anche in fase offensiva Xhaka risulta migliore. Witsel ne esce sconfitto ma non sovrastato perché in alcuni casi gli è davanti di pochissimo o lo pareggia quasi. Risulta infatti solido difensivamente anche se non molto affine alla capacità di impostazione e di smistamento del pallone. Più da doppia fase. Io prendo Xhaka.



Ma Witsel infatti è un finto mediano  , La costruzione del gioco passa principalmente dai suoi piedi, ma ha come opzione primaria il passaggio tra le linee verso Danny che monopolizza tutto il gioco dello Zenit nella metà campo avversario, con Hulk seconda opzione.
Direi che se il Milan cerca una mezz'ala, allora deve puntare sul belga, altrimenti deve guardare a profili diversi, magari proprio a Xhaka.


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma Witsel infatti è un finto mediano  , La costruzione del gioco passa principalmente dai suoi piedi, ma ha come opzione primaria il passaggio tra le linee verso Danny che monopolizza tutto il gioco dello Zenit nella metà campo avversario, con Hulk seconda opzione.
> Direi che se il Milan cerca una mezz'ala, allora deve puntare sul belga, altrimenti deve guardare a profili diversi, magari proprio a Xhaka.



Secondo te quale dei due serve in un Milan in cui ci sono solo incursori e mediani di rottura?


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

Ah e aggiungo che hanno lo stesso prezzo. Forse Xhaka qualcosa in meno.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo te quale dei due serve in un Milan in cui ci sono solo incursori e mediani di rottura?



Beh de Jong in quella posizione non corrisponde alla mia idea di calcio, ma poi bisogna vedere cosa ne pensa Mihajlovic.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2015)

Xhaka è esattamente il giocatore che ci servirebbe.


----------



## ralf (17 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ah e aggiungo che hanno lo stesso prezzo. Forse Xhaka qualcosa in meno.



Xhaka ha una clausula rescissoria di 30 M valida dal 2016 e di 25 M dal 2017.


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Xhaka ha una clausula rescissoria di 30 M valida dal 2016 e di 25 M dal 2017.



Appunto... Witsel costa 35 ed è valutato da loro 40...

Comunque mi accontenterei volentieri del belga eh. Ma io andrei dritto su Granit.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

Solo se do retta ai "signori" del mercato, quindi dovendo farmi del male: Witsel e Soriano, sembrano sopravvivere nel tempo, contro altri che nascono già morti, (Gundogan, Xabi, lo stesso Leiva), forse si può capire qualcosa sul profilo richiesto dal mister, ma forse anche no.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Secondo te quale dei due serve in un Milan in cui ci sono solo incursori e mediani di rottura?



Serve di più Witsel. Sa e ama giocare il pallone. Xhaxa è un profilo che io segnalo da tanti tanti anni, e' un centrocampista moderno che sa far tutto, ben venga pure lui. Tra l'altro in estate è stato vicino al Bayern che si è visto sbattere la porta in faccia e poi hanno virato su Vidal.


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Serve di più Witsel. Sa e ama giocare il pallone. Xhaxa è un profilo che io segnalo da tanti tanti anni, e' un centrocampista moderno che sa far tutto, ben venga pure lui. Tra l'altro in estate è stato vicino al Bayern che si è visto sbattere la porta in faccia e poi hanno virato su Vidal.



E perché servirebbe di più Witsel? A noi manca un regista o una mezzala tecnica che imposti. E Xhaka rappresenta proprio il profilo del calciatore da impostazione.
Poi non credo tanto alla vicenda Xhaka-Bayern. Perché la presunta alternativa - Vidal - ha poco da spartire con Granit...


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2015)

Witsel ad occhi chiusi, ad oggi più completo e più utile. In futuro Xhaka potrà diventare un mini-Verratti


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E perché servirebbe di più Witsel? A noi manca un regista o una mezzala tecnica che imposti. E Xhaka rappresenta proprio il profilo del calciatore da impostazione.
> Poi non credo tanto alla vicenda Xhaka-Bayern. Perché la presunta alternativa - Vidal - ha poco da spartire con Granit...



Tecnicamente Witsel per me è più forte di Xhaka.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Witsel ad occhi chiusi, ad oggi più completo e più utile. In futuro Xhaka potrà diventare un mini-Verratti



Xhaka di Verratti non ha nulla, ne fisicamente ne tecnicamente. Proprio diversissimi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Xhaka di Verratti non ha nulla, ne fisicamente ne tecnicamente. Proprio diversissimi.



Non sono nemmeno cosi diversi come li si vuole far passare. Entrambi giocano davanti la difesa, entrambi sono dei registi che amano tenere la palla ed hanno nelle corde il lancio lungo. Non è detto che debbano essere uguali fisicamente e tecnicamente, ma un po' si assomigliano.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non sono nemmeno cosi diversi come li si vuole far passare. Entrambi giocano davanti la difesa, entrambi sono dei registi che amano tenere la palla ed hanno nelle corde il lancio lungo. Non è detto che debbano essere uguali fisicamente e tecnicamente, ma un po' si assomigliano.



Per me proprio zero, io l'ho sempre visto fare bene da interno in un centrocampo a due o pure a tre, a volte dietro le punte qualche metro più avanti. Davanti la difesa sinceramente no. Mentre Verratti è proprio play davanti la difesa dove ama giocare.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Quanto di più simile a Verratti si chiama Thiago Alcantara. Non vedo molte analogie con Xhaka. Comunque io penso tecnicamente lo svizzero sia meglio di Witsel.


----------

